# Neighbor's dog - gosh those toenails



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are a dear heart to help your neighbor. We’re always grooming or having our poodles groomed, so nails are under control.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it does and how very generous of you to help your neighbor.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like a great plan and you are a very caring friend !


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Be careful! My parent’s dog bit me when I tried to shave his face with a clipper. Make sure the muzzle works really well before doing it. You are such a kind soul! Nail clipping is hard esp with black nails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a nice thing to do for your neighbor and her poor dog.

You have a good plan.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would recommend a dremel over nail clippers. You are a very good neighbor


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a good neighbor! Good idea.............but it might be easier to just put him in a grooming sling....you can make one too.....Google 'DIY Grooming Sling' and click on 'images' in the search bar, where you will see some really easy to make ones! Good luck and have the Quik Stop handy! LOL!

This one looked easy to do ....hang from garage rafters? or doorway chin up bar if you have one! I heard putting them in a sling is like putting them in a thunder shirt too! Supposed to be low stress for the dog?


----------

